# What serra is this



## peanutpiranha (Dec 7, 2005)

I havent known for definate what this fish is since ive had him and would like to find out.

Here are some pictures of him.

I started a topic a while ago but for some reason it is now closed.

So i have started a new one.

I moved him today and put him in a bigger tank and took a few pics of him while he was out of the tank.

He jumped about a bit and one of his teeth caught my forefinger and scrapped the skin of the top and made my finger bleed. It felt like a sharp scratch, it's a good job he didnt get a chance to bite down cause his teeth are pretty big for the size of him.

Sorry about the last pics DrGiggles.

Anyway here are the pics.


----------



## peanutpiranha (Dec 7, 2005)

Does anyone have any idea's what he could be then pls


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

i read your last topic and it would really help *if* you could get clear shots of the belly scutes. i know its tough to, and i am not the best at taking closeups either,


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

i'd like to know the answer to this one too. after looking at the newest pics, it looks exactly like a p i have that frank and george fear both say is compressus


----------



## peanutpiranha (Dec 7, 2005)

I have just sent a pm to hastatus to see what he says, could I have a look at some pics of your compressus (rhomkeeper)


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

peanutpiranha said:


> I have just sent a pm to hastatus to see what he says, could I have a look at some pics of your compressus (rhomkeeper)


i'll have to take some new ones. i'm moving him into a new tank on thursday, so i'll get some and post them then


----------



## peanutpiranha (Dec 7, 2005)

Ive just taken some more pics of him in his new tank, he looks totally different everytime I take a picture of him.



rhomkeeper said:


> I have just sent a pm to hastatus to see what he says, could I have a look at some pics of your compressus (rhomkeeper)


i'll have to take some new ones. i'm moving him into a new tank on thursday, so i'll get some and post them then
[/quote]

ok look forward to seeing him, you have got quite a few different types of piranha's how many have you got in total (different species)


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

ok look forward to seeing him, you have got quite a few different types of piranha's how many have you got in total (different species)
[/quote]
i answered that in your other thread


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

ok here are a few old pics of my compressus.these are from the summer. it looks the same now for the most part but is bigger.

first pic has a great view of the belly serra

i'll get some new pics when i move him to his new tank


----------



## peanutpiranha (Dec 7, 2005)

Yes I agree, they do look very similar. I wonder what the outcome will be with my fish, ill let you know what hastatus (frank) says


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

peanutpiranha said:


> Yes I agree, they do look very similar. I wonder what the outcome will be with my fish, ill let you know what hastatus (frank) says


yea the are pretty close but, now with pics side by side to compare i see the snout on mine is a bit different than yours, so they may not be the same fish species, but even so, at least it helps you to figure out what you have by having somthing to compare it too


----------



## peanutpiranha (Dec 7, 2005)

Cheers for that Rhomkeeper, it's so hard to tell cause everytime I take a picture they look different


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

I'll add two of my compressus!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

peanutpiranha said:


> I have just sent a pm to hastatus to see what he says, could I have a look at some pics of your compressus (rhomkeeper)


i'll have to take some new ones. i'm moving him into a new tank on thursday, so i'll get some and post them then
[/quote]

ok look forward to seeing him, you have got quite a few different types of piranha's how many have you got in total (different species)

[/quote]
Thats what making an ID based on a still pic difficult at times especially with these compressus type fish. Your original pics on this topic and that old vid to me makes me think Altispinis possibly Marginatus depending on locale where it was collected. These latest pics to me look like a compressus. No matter what you have a beautiful fish and olnly time will tell on what you truely have.


----------

